# 30 MES smoker element crapped out



## brucem609 (May 5, 2012)

hey all. Been a member for awhile and use my smoker alot but sorry not a regular contributor. Need a little help here. Went to put on an 8# butt today and about 10# of thighs and it didn't come up to temp - AT ALL. Checked the element and nothing. Had to go yo back up plan. Propare grill and smoke generator ARGH! At least i had somrthign to go to.

What do I do now?

Where can I get a new heating element? does MES support this?

Let me know

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (May 5, 2012)

Bruce, evening..... Take the inspection cover off the back and see if the terminals are burned off....   A poor connection there causes high amps and burns them up...   Also, did you set the timer.... No timer, no heat...   Dave


----------



## brucem609 (May 5, 2012)

Hey Dave,

Yes I set the timer for sure. Thanks for the info on the back cover. It the terminals are burned up, then what?
It is almost 840PM here in the east. That will have to be a project for tomorrow.

Where can I get the heating element should i need 1?

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (May 5, 2012)

Don't know if Masterbuilt has them or what..... Usually the element will last forever....  Get some spade lug crimps at a hardware store that fit the element ends, or solder the wires directly to the element legs...  be sure to wire brush the legs using a dremel or sand paper and use acid to do a finish cleaning..... electrical solder should be used also....  Hope all works out....   Dave


----------



## brucem609 (May 5, 2012)

DAVE,

thanks a lot! I hope I can get this working. The wife saw me looking at new smokers and was like OH NO, you dont need another one of them.

I hope I can get this working

THANKS


----------



## brucem609 (May 6, 2012)

Dave and everyone else....I just looked at the back of my smoker and noticed that the back panel is riveted on! NOW WHAT? Should I drill out the rivets? will this make any other problems?

I  woudl liek to get this fixed...anybody have any ideas?

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2012)

Bruce, morning.... Is there a small access panel on the bottom ???   maybe 4x6" ????  Dave


----------



## brucem609 (May 6, 2012)

DAVE,

Here is a pic of what I have on the underside. The access panel actually is raised, it is not flat as yours appears.In addition it too is riveted on.

i have tried to post a pic of it for you.

 Hope it works


----------



## mkfan 17 (May 6, 2012)

All,

I had the same thing happen to me last Sunday!!  Was going to smoke 5lbs chicken breast and wouldn't get above 50 deg! So i ended up grilling instead, not happy about that!!

My entire back panel is riveted also with no access panels.  I've looked on the internet for parts & etc with no luck.  It has been good to me for 2-1/2 years, and now i think it's time for a WSM!!!

Of course now it might be tougher when its below 40 deg outside next winter when I'm really craving smoked meat!  That MES was a champ for the winters here in Nebraska!!

Brian


----------



## brucem609 (May 6, 2012)

Brian,

What is WSM? I luv this smoker, of course I woudl like a bigger one, but it too has been good to me. Hope I can get this to work. If I have to drill out the rivets no problem, but I dont want to do anythgin that woudl make it not fixable.

Hopefully Dave has an answer, and he can get me to the OTBS member

Bruce


----------



## daveomak (May 6, 2012)

Brian, Does the element look like it goes thru the bottom of the smoker ???   If so, that is where the connection is..... Or, the bulk of the electronics used to be in the bottom left of the smoker...  Looking at the inside where the element disappears will give you an idea.....  Drill the rivets out probably with a 1/8" drill and look....  Replace with sheet metal screws for the future.... A lot cheaper than $3-400 for a new smoker....  Dave


----------



## brucem609 (May 6, 2012)

OK, Took the bottom access panel off and this is what I found. No burned leads. Everything looks to be in order. I am at a loss once again. Anybody have an idea?

Not looking forward to spending 200-300 for a new smoker, with the budget beign tight.

ARGH


----------



## brucem609 (May 6, 2012)

I was HOPING that maybe the connections were loose and I tightened them up. I restarted the smoker and gave it 10 min....NOTHING the element was not even warm it was ICE COLD :( NOW WHAT?


----------



## cdldriver (May 6, 2012)

check the wires were it connects to heating element.or pull out tester and see were you don't have power.


----------



## nozzleman (May 6, 2012)

Looking at your pictures I don't think you are at the right place yet. I made this repair and I had to drill out all of those rivets in the back of the unit then go through a small cover to get to the terminals. Go to this thread and scroll down you will see how to repair it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/63863/masterbuilt-not-working-properly


----------



## jsdspif (May 6, 2012)

Might add if you buy a couple new female spade terminals , at my local hardware they are called appliance terminals , different stores might call them high temp terminals . I think they're stainless steel so the heat doesn't bother them and they don't corrode . I would think that the cheaper automotive type would burn up quickly . I did my repair years ago with the appliance terminals and haven't had any problems since . i use mine about once a week . You are in the wrong spot in your photos . You want to be right behind the heating element . Like someone has already stated , if your back panel is riveted on you need to drill out the rivets to get it off , or maybe just drill out the rivetsalong the bottom and part of the way up each side and just bend the back panel up .


----------



## deltadude (May 6, 2012)

The heat that wears down the connectors usually is the connectors that tie the electric cabling to the heat element.  So look inside and see where the element is coming thru the cabinet  out side of the cabinet where you saw the element come thru is where you need to be looking.

Also, are you using an extension cord?  If so, try plugging directly into socket.

Try cycling the controller,  Plug in you MES, turn on via controller, next set a temp & time, wait a minute or two, now turn off the MES using the controller on;/off.  Unplug the MES, wait about a 30 sec or 60, plug back in, go thru the above procedure.  Do this 3 or 4 times, pay attention to the light that tells you if the element is on, check the element and see if any heat at all.  Still no joy, call Masterbuilt and ask them to help troubleshoot the problem.

There are parts from a variety of manufactures (heat elements, controllers, senors, etc. ) however none are a direct replacement.  If your controller is dead, then you can either buy a new MES controller or upgrade to a PID controller.

Personally I bought my MES because it is a solid smoking platform, if a part fails forget Masterbuilt and find a replacement, you might have to make a mod or two, but you should end up with a better smoker.


----------



## deersmoker58 (May 6, 2012)

From what i can see you are working on the bottom of the smoker...the heating element has to accessed from the back....not the bottom.


----------



## brokenwing (May 7, 2012)

I had to rebuild mine as well.  You have accessed the control panel.  You need to drill all the rivets off the bak and remove the back panel to access the heating elmement like others here have stated.  Then get yourself some hi temp wire, and connectors, I got mine from a applicance store, and you will be good.  Also do a search lots of folks have had this issue.


----------



## eman (May 7, 2012)

Drill all the rivets w 1/8" bit. drill just enough to remove the rivets. remove the rear panel .The terminal will be burnt at the element. buy a minimum of 4 stainless terminals and buy at least 4 feet of 12 gauge high temp appliance wire. Replace BOTH wires that lead to the element w/ the 12 gauge wire w/ new terminals on each end. Use 1/2 "  self drilling pan head screws to reattach the back panel. did this repair on my MES 40 a year and a half ago and no more problems.


----------



## brucem609 (May 7, 2012)

OK, Started today removing all of the parts and pieces to get to the element. Not so easy but you have to take yoru time with it all.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Got the back off and found the wires and teh box for the heating element.







There is the littel bugger. whats with all the foam?






	

		
			
		

		
	
THAR SHE BLOWS....its a total blowout! The connector totally didintegrated!






	

		
			
		

		
	
What a mess. all they had to do was spend .25 more to make better connectors!






	

		
			
		

		
	
This is the inside of the box. The rubber "insulation" is even burned away






	

		
			
		

		
	
Cleaned up the connectors. Off tot eh auto parts store to get new connectors


----------



## brucem609 (May 7, 2012)

I an having a real hard time finding the high heat connectors I need to re attach the heating element. I have been to Home depot, and I am not sure where to go next? any ideas?

I am stuck at this point in fixing my MES, and the mothers day weekend is coming....what to do?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 7, 2012)

Check with a professional electrical supply.




~Martin


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2012)

Bruce, evening....   You can always solder the connectors to the element.... that will eliminate the poor connection that burns them up....  If you get the spade lugs, crimp the female lug "just a little" so it makes a really good connection...  A loose connection causes a hot spot and burns stuff up....  

Looks like you are getting close to having her finished...   Dave


----------



## deltadude (May 8, 2012)

There are electrical / electronic supply houses that sell specialty stuff that will meet your application, they are not the typical electrical supply house, that is almost all high voltage stuff, for house and commercial electrical wiring.  Appliance repair store have wiring connectors for electric stoves.

Here is one of the original posts on how to do this wiring repair


----------



## mkfan 17 (May 9, 2012)

brucem609 said:


> Brian,
> 
> What is WSM? I luv this smoker, of course I woudl like a bigger one, but it too has been good to me. Hope I can get this to work. If I have to drill out the rivets no problem, but I dont want to do anythgin that woudl make it not fixable.
> 
> ...


Bruce-

Weber Smokey Mountain-  It's a charcoal/woodburner that i've been looking at/researching.  Yea it's stinn $299 for the small one (18.5" across)  but if i'm going to leave the "electric" world this looks like a good smoker to start with.  I'm going to take off the back & try to fix my MES now that I/we might not be dead in the water just yet!  Good luck on the fix-I'll let you know how i turn out!

Brian


----------



## brucem609 (May 10, 2012)

Well I got her done!

Tried many MANY places for repair parts and came up empty. Finally went to my car mechanic that I have known for over 40 years. He saw a challenge and helped me out. He had some hi temp wire, and we used copper coated with tin female connectors. He said they are better than the old ones. OK-who am I to argue. I have nothing at that point. Made all the connections, set the burner back in place, crimped the wires - see below. I did a test burn and it ran up to temp in minutes! BINGO Hopefully it is fully functional.

I tell you, I dont want to do it again, but really it is not too bad.

If somebody wants to make some $$ find out where you can get the stainless stell female connectors some hi temp wire, a couple butt connectors and package it up. You will make a mint, from this site alone! We all know the MES 30 and I bet the 40 will have the same issues going forward....might as well get the fix started!







All hooked up the hardest part was getting the burners lined up properly to screw into the box.

Oh by the way the rubber that was in the metal box was all burned up. i had to replace it with something. RUBBER is the best. I got a make your own gasket kit from the plumbing section in HD. 2 pieces of flat rubber. I cut a piece to fit and it went in great.







getting in the cover, and the bracket to hold everything was not too fun either. Had to use some #8 and #10 sheet metal screws to go back in the holes. 1 extra trip to HD. had the #8, did not have the 10's.

all back together. Looking forward to the next SMOKE.

if anybody needs help I will do my part to help.

Oh by the way Appliance stores in my area only have parts for 220V lines. all the connectors are way too big for the little heating coil. It was difficult to find the parts.


----------



## mkfan 17 (May 10, 2012)

Nice!!!   

Tearing into mine tonite!  Hopefully will have good news as well tomorrow!!


----------



## deltadude (May 11, 2012)

brucem609, you have done a good job in documenting this procedure, thanks for taking the pictures it will help others.  Next month I will be doing the change myself, I don't currently have a problem but it will be a preventive care measure since I currently have no problem in my 6 year old MES 40.  My change out will be a little tougher since there is 6 years of gunk built up around the chip tray enclosure and element mounts. 

Note my ol MES 40 is doing just fine right at the moment with 5 racks of B B Ribs, been smoking for 90 min. so far.


----------



## mkfan 17 (May 11, 2012)

deltadude said:


> brucem609, you have done a good job in documenting this procedure, thanks for taking the pictures it will help others.  Next month I will be doing the change myself, I don't currently have a problem but it will be a preventive care measure since I currently have no problem in my 6 year old MES 40.  My change out will be a little tougher since there is 6 years of gunk built up around the chip tray enclosure and element mounts.
> 
> Note my ol MES 40 is doing just fine right at the moment with 5 racks of B B Ribs, been smoking for 90 min. so far.


Rub it in Deltadude!!   Pretty sure after i get my parts together tomorrow & put it all back together, I will still acquire a WSM soon!  It has been a LONG 3+ weeks without any smoked meat, and i say the more "toys" the better!!

Brian


----------



## mkfan 17 (May 11, 2012)

deltadude said:


> brucem609, you have done a good job in documenting this procedure, thanks for taking the pictures it will help others.  Next month I will be doing the change myself, I don't currently have a problem but it will be a preventive care measure since I currently have no problem in my 6 year old MES 40.  My change out will be a little tougher since there is 6 years of gunk built up around the chip tray enclosure and element mounts.
> 
> Note my ol MES 40 is doing just fine right at the moment with 5 racks of B B Ribs, been smoking for 90 min. so far.


Rub it in Deltadude!!   Pretty sure after i get my parts together tomorrow & put it all back together, I will still acquire a WSM soon!  It has been a LONG 3+ weeks without any smoked meat, and i say the more "toys" the better!!

Brian


----------



## kryinggame (May 14, 2012)

I haven't read all of the postings here but have you called Masterbuilt for help? They have excellent customer service. Before you start pulling pieces apart, have them instruct you on what to do.

When I first purchased my machines, I would get an error message and the machine would not turn on. Masterbuilt IMMEDIATELY sent me a new electrical unit. That was December, 2012. I use my smoker nearly every weekend and have not had a problem since then.

Don't do anything that will void your warranty.


----------



## brucem609 (May 20, 2012)

I am sure that you meant you got your smoker in 2011, not Dec 2012. 
Anyway, you are probably the first and only person EVER to applaud the customer service from Masterbuilt. While their smokers are good, their parts don't always last and their customer service is a complete wreck. They don't get back to you, they offer no assistance, and they are generally of no help, well at least in my opinion.
Good luck to all with your re-builds. If I can be of help please e mail me and I will do what I can to help. I feel like I could be a qualified "Expert" now LOL


----------



## hkeiner (May 20, 2012)

> Anyway, you are probably the first and only person EVER to applaud the customer service from Masterbuilt.


My experience with Masterbuilt customer service has been excellent. The digital display on my controller went out after the warranty period and they sent a replacement controller unit without charge. The first one they sent turned out to be the wrong version controller (they apparently changed the wiring setup during the production year) and so they sent a second unit to me without charge. I am not saying that everyone has an excellent experience with Masterbuilt customer service, I am just saying that it is not always bad...


----------



## tromaron (May 20, 2012)

Mine too.  Sent me out a 2 new control panels and burner.  When that didn't fix my problem, sent me a new smoker.  Great customer service!


----------

